# New England



## Iamaprincess0913

Anyone from CT, MA, or VT specifically? Anyone is New England in General?


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

I live in nyc currently, but I'm a displaced Vermonter  originally from Vergennes.


----------



## DelftBlue

Yep.


----------



## figment2003

Mass here


----------



## iluvjus

figment2003 said:


> Mass here



Nh here


----------



## Keekski

Ct


----------



## NHnurse

NH here


----------



## CupcakeKelly

figment2003 said:


> Mass here



Me too!


----------



## Auntie L.

CupcakeKelly said:
			
		

> Me too!



Me three - central MA.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Woburn resident here.


----------



## Imagineer76

I live on the South Shore of Mass. Worked for Disney here in Mass the last two years. Left a few months ago and miss it terribly.


----------



## rebeccalb10

I'm on the south shore.


----------



## DCLJunkie

Central MA for us....headed out for a cruise in 2 weeks!  So excited & feeling like it can't get here fast enough - esp with snow in the forecast, lol


----------



## rockydek

North Shore here.


----------



## kelowatt

I'm in Somerville! (transplant from Buffalo, but I've been here for 15+ years now, so this is home)


----------



## Eponine1

Springfield MA here!!!


----------



## 2kidsForMe

MA here. MetroWest Boston area


----------



## caselaw3

not "technically" but I live about 10 minutes from the border of VT in Whitehall, NY


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Metrowest MA here as well.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Auntie L. said:


> Me three - central MA.



We used to live in central MA-in Paxton.  In May I'll be back up in Auburn visiting family for a week.  I'd love to meet other DISers.  Way down here, I don't think there are any.


----------



## MickeySP

I split my time between Salem,MA & South shore as well as work in Boston.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Live just outside of "MetroWest" in Milford, but work at Northeastern in Boston


----------



## NEDisneyFans

Boston!


----------



## DisneyBratSteph

Revere Ma.


----------



## TinkerDust10

Everett, Ma!!!


----------



## jordanri

everyone always forgets rhode island


----------



## Lorie413

Somerville, MA


----------



## TravelMommy




----------



## ArielseekingEric

Halfway between boston and providence


----------



## Auntie L.

jordanri said:
			
		

> everyone always forgets rhode island



Not me - love RIGHT & I'm not far from the border.


----------



## Auntie L.

Auntie L. said:
			
		

> Not me - love RIGHT & I'm not far from the border.



OK, that should read "RI", not "RIGHT". Automatic spell check - GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Auntie L.

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> We used to live in central MA-in Paxton.  In May I'll be back up in Auburn visiting family for a week.  I'd love to meet other DISers.  Way down here, I don't think there are any.



Sounds good to me.  Anyone else?


----------



## cricket12960

Mass. here


----------



## RN4Disney

We live part of the time in Central Mass. and part time in North Carolina!


----------



## travisx4

MA.....we are about  1/2 hour from Providence and 1/2hour from Boston

So how many are planning on coming to the  New England Dis-meet for Give Kids the World
October 3rd - 5th ? come for one day or all three lots of fun and a great way to meet other like dis minded people....


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

travisx4 said:


> MA.....we are about  1/2 hour from Providence and 1/2hour from Boston  So how many are planning on coming to the  New England Dis-meet for Give Kids the World October 3rd - 5th ? come for one day or all three lots of fun and a great way to meet other like dis minded people....



Tell me more....I didn't know there was such a thing!


----------



## travisx4

DisneyDreamer2504 said:


> Tell me more....I didn't know there was such a thing!



It is a three day FUNdraiser for Give kids the World we have lots of fun activities the podcast team comes and does a recording of the podcast.

If you look on the boards under Power of ten GKTW meets


----------



## maggiemayhem

MA here, not far from Cambridge. I would love to meet like-minded Disers! Are there any Dis meets that go on, apart from the big one that will take place in October?


----------



## wallawallakids

I am in Maine.


----------



## easyd

In Milford, MA... For now...  Will be at the meet in October... Always up for a mini meet!


----------



## morgansmom2000

easyd said:


> In Milford, MA... For now...  Will be at the meet in October... Always up for a mini meet!



I'm in Milford too!


----------



## limitedtr

Carver, MA!  Looking forward to the fall meet!


----------



## BellsFam

Hi!

I'm in Westminster MA!


----------



## goofystitchfan

Saugus MA here... would love a meet up! I see a lot of you up near me


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

CT here!! Hoping to go to the DisMeet..... fingers crossed! 
Will there be a schedule posted in case I can only come for one day??


----------



## DisneyFoodieFan

I'm in NH on the seacoast, so close to ME and MA! Would love to go to a meet-up! Definitely could use some Disney obsessed friends


----------



## sapdaddy2

DisneyFoodieFan said:


> I'm in NH on the seacoast, so close to ME and MA! Would love to go to a meet-up! Definitely could use some Disney obsessed friends



Hi Neighbor


----------



## katiebear980

sapdaddy2 said:


> Hi Neighbor



I'm in Connecticut


----------



## sapdaddy2

katiebear980 said:


> I'm in Connecticut



I was waving to Foodie in Stratum, NH


----------



## KristenCarll

Southern Maine here! :]


----------



## Tink8520

Bellingham MA here


----------



## mymickeyfans

Milford, Ma here too


----------



## alicat8

I'm in ct.


----------



## Parker Clan

CT here !


----------



## ChrisCharming

New to Disboards. I live in NH and would love a NE disney meet up.


----------



## abismommy

Haverhill MA here, on the NH boarder.


----------



## Disneyelf10

Hi, I'm in Lynn, MA!


----------



## "the Disney fund"

from the Cape,live in SC.


----------



## Tiiinkerbell

CT here! Anyone else?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KelMarie1575

NH here! Southern NH specifically. Going to the DisMeet in October. Hope to see/meet some of you there!


----------



## TAX GUY

Central MA here too..... just outside of Worcester.


----------



## Simba's Mom

TAX GUY said:


> Central MA here too..... just outside of Worcester.



I'm headed to Auburn in about 50 days.  Cn't wait for a Reese's Pieces sundae at Friendly's!


----------



## Spudnicy

Representing Maine


----------



## Mrrizzoratt1971

I am in Haverhill, MA right on the New Hampshire Border.


----------



## gracer9977

Hillsboro, NH but lived in Taunton, MA for 3 years and was stationed at Hanscom AFB in Bedford, MA for 4 years.


----------



## papadis

Ma. here, 30 miles southwest of Boston


----------



## thebutlerdidit

South shore MA. 1/2 way between Boston and Plymouth.


----------



## TinaLala

Mass here.  Right around the corner from Gillette stadium!!


----------



## Robyneandthebeast

Iamaprincess0913 said:


> Anyone from CT, MA, or VT specifically? Anyone is New England in General?


I'm from ct


----------



## GleepGlorp

I'm from about 30 miles north of Boston


----------



## MandaPandaPuddinPie

South of Boston here


----------



## OZMom

Southeastern Ct


----------



## NuttyDisneyDad

Palmer MA here


----------



## TheLearyGroove

I'm trying to figure out this board-how to post, ask questions, etc.
Oh-and I'm a Maine-ah


----------



## minniemomRN

Arlington (or as we like to say, Ahhlingtin), Mass


----------



## JaimieJ

I'm from central Maine.


----------



## Mrrizzoratt1971

Iamaprincess0913 said:


> Anyone from CT, MA, or VT specifically? Anyone is New England in General?



Massachusetts


----------



## Pixie8913

Hello!  From Boston


----------



## Pixie8913

Hey all! Anybody got any trips planned?  I'm trying to go May 1-7


----------



## Travisty

Hi from CT!


----------

